# We Pick It Up On Monday!!!



## tentr4life (May 10, 2006)

Hi all

My family and I will be picking up our new 27RSDS on Mon. 5/15.
We are brand new to the whole TT experience. We walked through the TT with the salesman last week (approx 1 1/2hrs.) to familiarize ourselves. We gave the salesman a list of some small items that we found (small rust spots on steps, etc.) but I would like to be a little more informed as to what to expect at inspection time.
Is there a list that I can print out to take with us? What does PDI stand for?
The salesman stated that the inspection would take 2 - 3 hours. From what I have read here that sounds about right. If you fine folks could shed a little light as to what we should expect I would greatly appreciate it.

P.S. It appears that the Outback community is a great group of people and we are proud to be a part of it!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

tentr4life,

Wow! Congrats on your new TT! Welcome to Outbackers.

You can print out the PDI (Pre-Delivery Inspection) list right here on Outbackers. I'm sure someone will be giving you the link.

Try here: http://www.geocities.com/ndjollymon/Outbac...l?1088221594096

Again, congrats on your new trailer.

Mark


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey tentr4life,

Congratulations on the new Travel Trailer
















I hope you enjoy yours as much as we do ours.

Looks like you might have to change your screen-name - Not a tentr anymore!!!

Happy Camping!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good Luck

Where ya from.....kids?

John


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard. action

Does this mean you will be sleeping in the tent while everyone else sleeps in the nice comfy beds of the Outback? Hmmm. We used to have the boys sleep in the tent with their friends when they would visit for a few days when we had our old TT - they couldn't wait for their friends to leave so they could get back into their beds. With the four bunks in the 28, they'll all be inside now.

Tentr4life, for the life of me, I can't understand why you would want to sleep in the tent?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbckers, tentr4life!* action 
And congratulations on the new Outback!









It looks like Mark has covered your questions, so I will just add:

1. Leave the kids with Grandma (if your have any). The PDI will demand your total attention, and the time it will take would bore the kids to death.

2. If possible, bring along a camcorder to record any instructions the dealer gives you on system operations. I can guarantee that by the end of the day, you will only remember about half of what they told you. When you get out camping the first time, and are trying to deploy the awning, or start the gas oven, you will be glad you made a record.

3. Make sure the dealer has the trailer hooked up to external AC power and city water. Also, they should provide a ladder so you can check the roof (be very careful up there. soft shoes only, and keep your weight over the rafters - they will be obvious)

4. Check EVERYTHING! A couple of examples that caught us out: Don't assume that just because the clock lights up on the microwave, that the unit will actually cook. Just because the radio works on FM, does not mean AM or the CD works. CHECK EVERYTHING!

5. Complete the PDI and be sure the dealer has addressed all your concerns BEFORE you sign on the dotted line. You will never have their...um... attention again, like you do before the sale is closed!

6. Change your Outbacker name to 'tentr-nvr-mor'









7. Most of all... Have Fun!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Welcome to the wonderful world of Outbacks. Feel free to ask any questions as we have all been "there" at some point. I see Jolly pointed you at the PDI checklist. Remember, it is a heck of a lot easier to get things fixed now then at any time after you roll off the sales lot.

Reverie


----------



## tentr4life (May 10, 2006)

The kids (2 boys) are already set to go to G-parents house. The cam corder battery is in the charger (Thanks for idea) and I might have to throw a ladder in the truck just in case the dealer can't find theirs. Keep sending the ideas for the PDI. We are also takeing an oven and refridg. therm. as well as some CD's.

As far as the tentr-nvr-mor name goes, I actually can't do it. We are thrilled at the idea of having the Outback and intend to use it quite often, but there are some places that we camp that its scary getting just the truck there let alone a TT. You can rest assured though that if I am with the Outback I will be sleeping inside of it.
Maybe we will still set up a small tent for the "digginest dog".

Being that this is our first TT and we live in the Balto/Wash metro area this should be an interesting driving experience.

Will let you know how it works out!!

Jim


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback tentr4life, and welcome to Outbackers.com!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Enjoy the new TT and this site I float around a few hours a day.

CONGRATS









Jeff


----------



## Dog Folks (Mar 19, 2006)

Congrats!!! We picked up our 27RSDS two weeks ago and had the maiden voage last weekend. Everything was perfect! You made a great choice and will love the trailer!! We love ours!!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

tentr4life said:


> Being that this is our first TT and we live in the *Balto/Wash metro* area this should be an interesting driving experience.
> 
> Jim
> [snapback]109621[/snapback]​


I should remind you to check out the Elkins, WV Rally thread for Labor day weekend. There are still two sites left with the group.
Other attendees are right in your backyard.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome tent4life to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 27RSDS
And enjoy

Don


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

action *welcome tentr4life* action 







*congrats on the new 27rsds*









darrel


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the new 27RSDS, we love ours.

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is a sweet Outback. Welcome to the "cult"









There should be some Kool-Aide by your front door when you arrive home with the Outback...just drink it...ask no questions.....


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

LUCKY!!!


----------

